# PICCINO PID



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi

Does anyone know anything about these? a PID controlled dual boiler for just over £900

The MaraX is a similar price for just a HX, and the minima is £300 more for a pid dual boiler.

why aren't they taking to forum by storm?


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Theres a review of it on here somewhere by DavecUK.

Dont think it was the best review hence fracino not making them en masse


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes, I have seen the Review by @DavecUKI'm sure many of the q/c issues will have been sorted from the prototype.

I can't actually find it on their website, but photos on stockist sites show it doesn't have the twin gauge suggested by Dave, or the steam boiler switch, but that's easy enough.

Smaller boilers than the the Minima, but that makes for quick warm up, and reduced steam power isn't a big issue as I don't make many milkies


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

That was an internal review which also referenced another internal review regarding other aspects of construction which was not released. It was over 3 years ago, *so I don't know what changes have been made* and the machine was to be sold at a much higher price point than just over £900.

The best thing is to look for detailed reviews of the machines you are considering, especially ones which show the internals and the machines making coffee with *no added sound.* This will allow you to see the performance, noise and general suitability at least beyond that of manufacturers marketing.


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

cheers @DavecUK

other than your internal review, there's almost nothing on line about them. BB don't offer them, so it looks like they sold off the prototype and didn't take it further, not that that in itself means it's not a good machine. A DB for less than most HX should sell really well, but doesn't appear to. it's strange.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

GrahamS said:


> cheers @DavecUK
> 
> other than your internal review, there's almost nothing on line about them. BB don't offer them, so it looks like they sold off the prototype and didn't take it further, not that that in itself means it's not a good machine. A DB for less than most HX should sell really well, but doesn't appear to. it's strange.


 well the sale price was going to be more than £900 if I remember rightly, as I understood and things have moved on a lot in 3 years. Where did you get the £900 price from


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

If you want one - Fracino will make you one. For a price....


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

Espressounderground £912


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

They are still available. I sold one not too long ago. They are a good deal more than £900 though I suspect the price given above is in need of an update. They are a great little machine.


----------

